
ArrayFire: a general purpose GPU library - albertzeyer
http://arrayfire.com/
======
pavanky
OP, While I appreciate you sharing the link, you should have linked to our
github page[1] instead of our company page.

P.S. I am the Chief Engineer at ArrayFire. OP does not work for us.

[1]
[https://github.com/arrayfire/arrayfire](https://github.com/arrayfire/arrayfire)

~~~
albertzeyer
I thought that the homepage of the project should be a better landing page
than the GitHub repo?

~~~
pavanky
It's the home page of the company not the project. It is more focused on the
services we provide than the library.

------
pavanky
Previous discussion about ArrayFire when we went open source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8597915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8597915)

